# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Избранные фото духовных учителей

## Алексей Юношев

На старом форуме такая тема кажется была - вот, решил возродить  :smilies:

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Это какого года фото? 2010го?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Это какого года фото? 2010го?


нет, 2011, снято несколько дней назад, во время заседаний ДБС. Здесь все члены ДБС сфотографировалиьс на стройке Маяпурского храма. К следующему февралю планируется уже завершить строительство всей "коробки" храма, включая купол. Потом предстоит отделка и т.д.

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Локанатха Свами

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Локанатха Свами

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Локанатха Свами

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Мукунда Госвами

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Мукунда Госвами и Джордж Харрисон (слева)

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Мукунда Госвами и Е.С. Бир Кришна Госвами

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Мукунда Госвами

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Мукунда Госвами

----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Мукунда Госвами (на переднем плане) и Джордж Харрисон

----------


## John Lock



----------


## John Lock



----------


## John Lock

Е.С. Радханатх Свами и Президент Индии Пратибха Патил

----------


## Viktoriya

> Здесь все члены ДБС сфотографировалиьс на стройке Маяпурского храма.


а по-моему не все

----------


## Свeта

вроде бы нет фоток Гурудева здесь. у меня конечно не избранные фотки.) ну может понравятся кому..
ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху 2011 челябинск

----------


## Свeта

вот еще они вместе. лекция.

----------


## Свeта

здесь Махарадж дает лекцию в частной кондитерской по производству прасада "высший вкус"

----------


## Свeта

ну и любимая фотка... екб прошлого года
слелала для Него тортик с  Богом) Гурудеву понравился. а преданные сказали, что такое нельзя дарить.. ( больше не делаю

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп перемещен сюда http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=6626

----------

